# What color would you classify my Arabian mare?



## WalkingAround (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't know a lot about horse colors and these aren't the best pictures. If you has to make a educated guess, what would you say? She's almost a completely different color in the summer. Her hair esp on he belly is lighter in the winter and very fuzzy. During the summer the bottom half of her belly/sides is still lighter but it's more yellowish/ goldish and its spotty.

These are all winter pictures. I'll have to get some better ones and some in the summer and repost I guess


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She is brown.

Brown is a form of agouti, similar to bay. Both restrict the expression of black on black-based horses to the hard points, which are the legs, muzzle, tips of the ears, and mane and tail. Brown takes it a step further and adds cinnamon-coloring to the soft points, such as the muzzle, under the elbow, the flanks, and the buttocks. A hallmark of brown is their color-changing with the seasons. My friend had a brown Arab gelding who was an almost purpley-mahogany color in winter and a lighter, reddish-brown in summer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She appears to be a bay. She may have some modifiers but her body is more brown with black points which is pretty much the definition of a bay. The mealy color of her muzzle says she might carry the brown modification but that test was recalled because it wasn't real reliable.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Is she a registered purebred?

If she isn't, she may not be purebred at all which opens up the color possibility to brownskin (brown based buckskin). Which would explain why she has a more golden yellow tone instead of the reddish/coppery cinnamon of the typical browns on their soft areas.


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> Is she a registered purebred?
> 
> If she isn't, she may not be purebred at all which opens up the color possibility to brownskin (brown based buckskin). Which would explain why she has a more golden yellow tone instead of the reddish/coppery cinnamon of the typical browns on their soft areas.



Brownskin was my first thought too, but I assumed she was purebred so dismissed it. Her lighter areas are very golden colored compared to normal Browns.

Cute girl either way!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She looks like a pretty bay mare to me.


----------



## WalkingAround (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not fond of her winter coat as much as the summer coat, it's gorgeous! And she supposedly has papers but was never registered. I got her from a very elderly couple and have struggled getting up with them about lost papers as their health is drastically declining. So there is a chance bc I haven't seen the papers that she isn't papered at all. I really wish I had pictures of her in the summer, or some better unsaddled pics all together.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a bay to me as well on first glance. Pretty girl!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree that she is bay BASED but she definitely has some modifiers and is not just bay.

My first choice would be brownskin (which as said means she is not purebred as Arabians do not carry most modifiers, she has a typey head but I would not be surprised if she's a cross). If not buckskin she is brown.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not a color guru, I don't research or study it. I would call her a badass brown.


----------



## WalkingAround (Nov 27, 2016)

WalkingAround said:


> I don't know a lot about horse colors and these aren't the best pictures. If you has to make a educated guess, what would you say? She's almost a completely different color in the summer. Her hair esp on he belly is lighter in the winter and very fuzzy. During the summer the bottom half of her belly/sides is still lighter but it's more yellowish/ goldish and its spotty.
> 
> These are all winter pictures. I'll have to get some better ones and some in the summer and repost I guess


......


----------



## WalkingAround (Nov 27, 2016)

This is her again, I took these a few days ago. Still her fluffy winter coat!


----------



## WalkingAround (Nov 27, 2016)

.......


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Pull some hairs and send them in for testing. Test for cream. I am willing to bet that it comes back positive for 1 cream. She looks in every way like a brownskin (brown based buckskin). Seal brown/bays have red shades, not light tan like what a cream dilute does. If she has papers or is registerable, it is not as a purebred but as a partbred. She could be 90+% arabian blood but she is not pure, the dilute came from another breed somewhere down the line. At this point with all the pictures posted of her, I would be extremely shocked if she didn't have a cream gene


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if this was answered earlier in the thread, but is she pure Arab?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Zexious said:


> I'm not sure if this was answered earlier in the thread, but is she pure Arab?


It was answered by the OP that they have never seen her papers and might not be a purebred as there is no proof otherwise. 

But a bay/brown based horse with no red or orange tones to the lighter areas but have light tan coloration instead is 99.999% of the time going to be from a dilution gene which purebred Arabians don't carry.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Sorry. Trying to catch up on all the threads means lots of reading, so some things get skipped 

She looks buckskin to me. Her color is very similar to a Paint filly I used to own, who would get very dark/'smutty' during the winter.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Pull some hairs and send them in for testing. Test for cream. I am willing to bet that it comes back positive for 1 cream. She looks in every way like a brownskin (brown based buckskin). Seal brown/bays have red shades, not light tan like what a cream dilute does. If she has papers or is registerable, it is not as a purebred but as a partbred. She could be 90+% arabian blood but she is not pure, the dilute came from another breed somewhere down the line. At this point with all the pictures posted of her, I would be extremely shocked if she didn't have a cream gene


Imma agree with Sunny on this one now, seeing the new pics.


----------



## bethbella (Jan 4, 2017)

I think the horse looks nice but some long hair and may malt a lot but he/she looks nice.:runninghorse2:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely smokey brown ("brownskin"/brown + cream) and therefore not purebred Arab. Beautiful girl!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she has the same color of my mare,, that has been dna tested and is considered a 
Sooty buckskin.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She's pretty! I think she is a bay. And, the lighter coloring on her body may be due to some sun fading. Although she does have the mealy bay coloring.


----------

